
WeChat is building a Slack killer - ALee
https://www.techinasia.com/wechat-slack-work-office-chat
======
farhanhubble
This has got to be a joke! Software built in China cannot even come close to
Slack in quality or novelty. Period.

------
rdlecler1
Given concerns about Chinese IP theft it would be hard to see this taking hold
amongst major US companies.

